# USB charges but does not recognize any USB devices



## jribb (Dec 19, 2009)

I recently downloaded a driver for an old Creative Labs MP3 player that wouldn't charge without the driver. After downloading the driver the player works but now none of my other devices are recognized. They will charge but I can't access them and they do not show up in "Computer". Please, I need help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Do a system restore to before you installed the MP3 player driver.


----------



## jribb (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you for your time. I've tried a system restore several times. I get the message "An unknown error occured. No changes have been made to your system." or something close to that.

I have also uninstalled the MP3 driver but I continue to have the issue. I'm thinking it may have something to do with BIOS. Any other clues or ideas are greatly appreciated.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*First step, Start, Programs, Accessories, System Tools, System Restore. Create a restore point and name it something like "Before USB Fix". This is to bail you out if something goes wrong during the following process and makes things worse.*

Create a file with NOTEPAD containing the following lines and save it as FIX.REG

You should have 3 boxes on the bottom in NOTEPAD.
1)Filename : fix.reg
2)Save as type: all files
3)Encoding: ANSI
If you do not change it from txt type to All files type, then the file will actually be fixcd.reg.txt, this won't accomplish the desired result.

-------------------------- Use text after this line --------------------------------
REGEDIT4
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Environment]"DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES"="1"

-------------------------- Use text before this line --------------------------------

Double click on FIX.REG and say yes to the Merge Into Registry question.

Unplug ALL USB devices.
Open Device Manager.
View, Show Hidden Devices.
Uninstall all devices under USB Controllers.
Uninstall all devices under Disk Drives that you know are not present.
Uninstall all devices under Storage Volumes. Say no to any reboot prompts until you are finished. Also, if a Storage Volume doesn't uninstall, ignore it and move to the next one.
If you have a yellow ? with unknown devices, uninstall all of the entries there as well.

When this is done, reboot TWICE.

Reconnect the USB devices and see if they're recognized properly.

NOTE: If you have a USB keyboard and/or mouse, you'll have to modify the instructions and leave enough parts for those to function. I don't have one yet, so I haven't had time to modify the instructions.


----------

